# Shadow looks so pitiful- VA



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sad-his face is breaking my heart...


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh my he just breaks my heart, how can anyone do such a thing after seven years of faithfulness?!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Shadow*

Poor Shadow:

He is breaking my heart too!

Can someone try e-mailing some Golden ret. rescues and Lab Rescues in VA and also the Flat Coated Ret. Rescue at: [email protected]

Shadow probably doesn't have much time left.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10609599

*This 7 year old dog came into animal control on 04/07/2008 as an owner surrender*.

*I am available for adoption on NOW. Space is limited. Come in to meet me, or call to get more information at (540) 507-7459. *

We are a small facility and run out of space quickly- This is an unfortunate result of pet overpopulation, please spay or neuter and microchip your pet today.



PLEASE ADOPT A HOMELESS PET




We are a small facility and run out of space quickly- This is an unfortunate result of pet overpopulation, please spay or neuter and microchip your pet today.



PLEASE ADOPT A HOMELESS PET


All adoptions are based on a first-come first-serve basis on the day the dog is available. You must be at least 18 years of age and provide a current ID. Also, if you have other dogs or children, we suggest that you bring them in to visit before adoption. Most of our dogs are strays and we can only guess by observing the behavior of the animal in the kennel and interaction by the shelter staff, whether they are good with other animals or children. 





Adoption fee is $85. This will cover a heart-worm test, a 1 year rabies vaccine, and spay or neuter. All animals must be altered before leaving the shelter if older than 16 weeks. We also offer microchipping making the adoption fee $100.




SHELTER HOURS


10:00am - 3:30pm.(adoption and viewing)

# 4107 'Shadow'
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Flat-coated Retriever[Mix] 
*Sex: Male 
Age: Senior 
Size: Medium 
From: Spotsylvania Animal Shelter
4107 'Shadow'*
*Spotsylvania Animal Shelter
Fredericksburg, VA
540-507-7459 
[email protected] *


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I e-mailed FCR about poor, sad Shadow, at the e-mail address above.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

THANKS Jackson's Mom!

I just emld. both Golden Ret. Rescues in VA.

Can someone please email the Lab rescues?

There is no VA Lab Rescue-it says to contact the MD onnes:
http://www.geocities.com/kwanyee_leung/rescue.html?20071

Maryland
Lab Rescue of LRC of the Potomac (covers Maryland, Virginia and the District of Columbia) 
P.O. Box 1741 
Silver Spring, MD 20915 
(301) 299-6756 (recording -- leave a message) 
(adoption application and other information available on web site) 
[email protected] 

Labrador Retriever Rescue Inc. (based in Clinton, MD; covers Maryland, Virginia and District of Columbia, and parts of Pennsylvania, New Jersey and Delaware) 
(301) 868-3524 (information and voice mail), [email protected] 
(301) 868-7179 (fax)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No word yet from FCR. I hope somebody can get this poor guy out of the shelter soon. He just looks so miserable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld.*

I emld. the 2 Golden Ret. Rescues and a friend of mine that has a Sanctuary in VA.
No word yet.
FCR is very fussy-the dog has to be a purebred FCR, so I doubt they will take him.

Did you try emlg. the Lab Rescues?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden rescue and FCR probably won't help this guy, so I'm looking up all breed rescues in the area. I've emailed these with this boy's Petfinder link:

Whiskers and Wags
Fredericksburg VA 22407
Email: [email protected]

*Pet Assistance League of Virginia* 
Stafford, VA 22555
Adoption Hotline: 540-659-5018
Email: [email protected] 

*Second Chance Dog Rescue* 
Fredericksburg, VA 22406 
*Email:* [email protected] 

*King George Animal Rescue League* 
Dahlgren VA 22448
Website: www.kgarl.org
Email: [email protected]

Hickory Hill K-9 Rescue
Ashland, VA 23005 
Phone: *(804) 537-5502* 9am-9pm
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Thanks, Jackson's Mom!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Did anybody get this poor sweet soul? I'd just love to snuggle with him and then take him out somewhere for some fun. He looks like he could use a little boy or girl to love him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just got an e-mail from flat coat retriever rescue, indicating she doesn't think poor Shadow is a flat-coat. One door closed for this poor boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

No more news for sweet Shadow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk:

Did you ever hear back from Pal or any of the rescues?

Someone is going to see him on Saturday, an adopter, but IT'S NOT A SURE THING.

We need to have a back-up plan if Shadow does not get adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*New picture of Shadow*

*Here is a new much better picture of Shadow!!*


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, he is really a beautiful dog. And he looks very much like a flat coated retriever, wonder why the rescue thinks not? I hope he gets a really good forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fcr*

FCR is very particular.

I think he is gorgeous and hopefully he will have a home very soon.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

Funny you should say that Karen... He does have a home! Or he will tomorrow when I pick him up  I dragged my Dad down with me to take a look at Shadow and those pictures really don't do him justice. He really is a great looking dog. He just needs a bath, ears and teeth cleaned up, and a little meat on his bones and he'll really shine!! He seemed to have a really good personality despite a going through a bout of kennel cough. 

He gets neutered tomorrow and I'll pick him up around six pm. I can't wait! 

Ron


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

WooHoo!! Thank You for helping Shadow!!
Congratulations Shadow on your new furever home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

:heartbeat:banana::banana::heartbeat:

Congratulations, to the whole family!!

Your dad told me he was taking Bailey to meet Shadow today, but since I didn't hear back, I wasn't sure!!

How did Shadow and Bailey get along?

Can he be neutered with the Kennel Cough?

Shadow will be one very happy boy to have a loving home!!!!


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

Karen, check your email 

Shadow and Bailey got along just fine. Shadow's basically a big dumb and happy retriever so he'll fit in just perfectly around here 

They didn't mention not being able to neuter him. He's set up to be fixed tomorrow though...

When I said my Dad, I really meant *my* Dad!!! hahaha


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome news! I am SO relieved that Shadow is going home. That original picture of him has haunted me. Congratulations and welcome home, Shadow!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Shelly will be so happy knowing he got a home. She really liked him


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news, glad you dragged you're dad with you. Congrats, post some pic's


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so happy for you and Shadow!! This has made me smile today after a really rotten morning!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad I came to read this thread! Woo hoo!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great News.................Glad to start the weekend on a happy note 
Congratulations on your new addition, may the rest of his years be filled with love and happiness.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Woohoo! I like happy endings. Especially when members of the GRF are involved!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

Anxiously awaiting an update on Shadow!!

His new Dad was picking him up from the vet today about 6 PM.

I'm sure it's been a very busy day for the whole family!!

Welcome Home, Shadow!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arsenic said:


> Funny you should say that Karen... He does have a home! Or he will tomorrow when I pick him up  I dragged my Dad down with me to take a look at Shadow and those pictures really don't do him justice. He really is a great looking dog. He just needs a bath, ears and teeth cleaned up, and a little meat on his bones and he'll really shine!! He seemed to have a really good personality despite a going through a bout of kennel cough.
> 
> He gets neutered tomorrow and I'll pick him up around six pm. I can't wait!
> 
> Ron


Two other dogs who look very much like Shadow were rescued recently. They have brought their owners nothing but joy. I wish the same for all of you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*shadow is Home*

Ron just sent me a msg. and Shadow is home resting comfortably.
I'll let him fill everyone in tomorrow!!

Shadow will be loved!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG!!:smooch: You are awesome! This is better than any news I could of hoped for. I have been working on my finals all week but still found myself picturing this guy looking so sad. I just cannot wait to see pics of him with his family. You truly have a huge heart to have gone to visit that beautiful yet so pitiful looking boy and to now be giving him his second chance at a family.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

So we've all been home for a day now. Last night of course was a little slow for Shadow what with comming off the anesthesia and all. But he was perikier by the time we went to bed and we didn't hear a peep out of him all night.

In the morning he was doing much better. Not only was his tail wagging but it was being held much higher all day than yesterday. He's perking his ears up and he's also got a nice smile.  He also accepted being brushed quite well and didn't try to get away from it or anything. Overall, not too bad except for two incidents.

Since Shadow has kennel cough and he can't run around due to the surgery, we kept Shadow barricaded in the kitchen last night and he's been kept on leash all other times. We've also been taking care of one of my Dad's dogs, Casey for a week or so since his other dog, Jeter, recently had a surgery to repair a shoulder injury. On two occaissions today, Casey stuck his nose out toward Shadow, while both of them were standing in the kitchen, and Shadow more or less "attacked" Casey. I didn't see the first time but did the second and it all happened so fast it was kind of hard to tell what really happened. It was also hard to tell who was doing the growling and who was doing the wimpering during the incident but I'd suspect Shadow was the aggressor and was the one doing the growling/barking. 

My folks took Casey home this evening, and now, Bailey is a little nervous around Shadow. To the point that he was VERY slow to enter the kitchen and that's the place that we've always fed Bailey!

So we'll see how things go from here. We're certainly going to keep a close eye on things and monitor the two of them very closely. Keep your fingers crossed for us everyone


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope it was just a one time thing. I'm sure Shadow must be feeling a bit unsure of things, he's been through a lot. Fingers crossed that everyone gets along. Let us know!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on Shadow coming home. He is probably feeling very insecure so hopefully after a couple of days they will both be feeling more comfortable around each other.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope it's just a little adjustment period. He gave a not so friendly growl to Bailey this morning. I'm not happy about this at all because already Bailey is now a bit leary about being around Shadow. We'll be keeping a very close eye on things, however Bailey is my first priority.

I've just never been around dogs that weren't happy go lucky goof balls! Hopefully that's what Shadow turns into as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Reply..

Oh, maybe Shadow is still sore from his surgery.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arsenic said:


> I hope it's just a little adjustment period. He gave a not so friendly growl to Bailey this morning. I'm not happy about this at all because already Bailey is now a bit leary about being around Shadow. We'll be keeping a very close eye on things, however Bailey is my first priority.
> 
> I've just never been around dogs that weren't happy go lucky goof balls! Hopefully that's what Shadow turns into as well.


It takes time for them to find their place within your home. My Shadow gets really growly with my niece's GR who comes here when they are traveling. It's usually only the first few minutes, but I am always sure that my Shadow knows he "has to listen to me." 

It took two weeks for Tucker and Shadow to adjust. Actually, it took me two weeks to adjust. The interaction between two dogs living in a home is very different than when they meet up and play. 

I find Shadow to be alph indoors and Tucker, he's a bully outdoors. Just give it some time. Just be sure Shadow learns that you are the person he needs to listen to.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

Updates here:

Shadow in VA - Updates


----------

